# Adobe download



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi chaps.
Been watching person of interest, but missed the last episode (10).
Went to watch it on demand 5, but me and the misses don't fancy clustering round the laptop to watch on a small screen.
So..... tried demand 5 on my Xbox as it is on the big tv, but it won't let me play the video because you need adobe flash player.
Can you download it onto the Xbox? If not any other ideas how we can get it on there?


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

support.xbox.com/en-GB/apps/channel-5/channel-5-info


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

Cheers, thanks for that.
Will download the app, after I finish this race on forza.


----------

